# Why Switzerland Has The Lowest Crime Rate In The World



## Ken Morgan (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 26, 2010)

from the vid:


> The key to freedom is the ability to be able to defend yourself.  If you don't have the tools to do that, you are at the mercy of whoever wants to put you away.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 26, 2010)

One of the most basic tenants of life, is the ability to defend ourself. A fire arm is the best tool for that purpose. The deal is responsibility and training, from that point forward, have at it.


----------



## Archangel M (Feb 26, 2010)

Kind of sounds like a "well regulated militia" to me.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 27, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


>



It's nice to hear Europeans saying this.  It was especially poignant to hear his story at the end.  The 2nd amendment prevents that kind of holocaust.


----------



## searcher (Mar 1, 2010)

Kinda funny when not so long ago the UN was saying peole have no right to defend themselves.

http://armsandthelaw.com/archives/2006/08/un_report_procl.php


----------



## Makalakumu (Mar 1, 2010)

searcher said:


> Kinda funny when not so long ago the UN was saying peole have no right to defend themselves.
> 
> http://armsandthelaw.com/archives/2006/08/un_report_procl.php



It's stuff like this that completely changed my opinion of the UN.  I first saw that and I was like, "they can't be serious..."


----------



## Deaf Smith (Mar 1, 2010)

> Kinda funny when not so long ago the UN was saying peole have no right to defend themselves.


 
And that is what is so scary. If you don't have the right to defend yourself and the legal apparatus only has to defend society as a whole, where does that leave you and your family?

The UN shows you what socialism is really about. *Like communism the state is everything the individual is nothing.* You will be allowed to live as long as you are useful. When you are not useful then you are a drag on society, and thus they will allow you to die (and maybe with some help.)

The reason they don't want arms in the hands of the people is because it gives the people a way to say 'no'. Not only no, but hell no. 

And governments really don't like that. They like their slaves compliant.

Deaf


----------



## grydth (Mar 1, 2010)

If one does not have the ability, the means and the right of defending ones self, none of the other rights mean anything.


----------

